# Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2014



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 3, 2014)

The 2013 season is over but the 2014 season is looking really good. 8)

Planes of Fame has a Flying History event on the first Saturday of every month.







Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events


*LIVING HISTORY FLYING DAYS*





Living History Flying Days at Planes of Fame Air Museum are are held on the first Saturday of every month when we feature an historically significant aircraft from our rare and unique collection. Our program begins at 10:am with the Pledge of Allegiance. Typically we host a 1.5 hr. discussion panel of expert speakers each presenting to the public. Speakers often include: book authors, pilots, historians, and/or eyewitness accounts of historic events and sometimes include a slideshow. An opportunity for question and answer is provided followed by a member raffle for a flight that day, weather permitting. At noon, again weather permitting, we fly the featured aircraft overhead for about 20 minutes. Featured aircraft are generally on display and available to photograph during the program. We have come to expect anywhere from 250 - 500 guests in attendance so please arrive early to secure a good seat and tour the Museum before the program starts. Doors open at 9:00 a.m. on Saturdays and the gift shop has a limited number of author/speaker books available. See you there!

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------


To check out the events that happened in the 2012 season read this thread.
Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2013: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wa...-fame-flying-history-events-2013-a-35176.html

To check out the events that happened in the 2012 season read this thread.
Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2012: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/wa...-fame-flying-history-events-2012-a-31983.html

This thread at SimHQ covers most of the 2011 events.
Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2011: Planes of Fame - Flying History events 2011 - SimHQ Forums


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 3, 2014)

Very cool, thanks for posting.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 3, 2014)

for January

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events

January 04, 2014 Flying History Event - Aviation in the Movies





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the January 4 event is *‘Aviation in the Movies'*, featuring the *Curtiss P-40 Warhawk*. Our featured speaker will be *Mark Carlson*, author of Flying On Film: A Century of Aviaiton in the Movies, 1912-2012, who will also be selling and signing his books. Joining him will be *Robert J. Friend*, Lt. Col. USAF Ret., former Tuskegee Airmen fighter pilot in WWII. These two speakers presentations will be followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The P-40 will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership-sponsored raffle flight will occur in the featured aircraft if possible. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win.

*WHO:* *Mark Carlson*, Author of _Flying On Film: A Century of Aviation in the Movies, 1912-2012_, will be our featured speaker and will also be selling and signing his books.






*Mark Carlson* is a freelance writer, aviation historian, student of filmmaking, and classic film connoisseur. As Past President of Poway-Black Mountain Toastmasters club, he established the FUNspeakable historical entertainment series. He is a former graphic designer who lost his sight through a hereditary disorder in 1998. He worked as a specialist in low-vision assistive technology for seven years. On weekends, he is a docent tour guide at the San Diego Air and Space Museum. He has written articles for several national aviation magazines and organizations. He is the author of six mainstream historical novels, and his work has been published in _Bark Magazine, Dog Fancy, Flight Journal, The Hook, Warbirds, and Aviation History._ Mark will provide a 40-minute presentation with slideshow. 


*Robert J. Friend, Lt. Col. USAF Ret.*








In 1942, Mr. Friend joined the Air Force and was sent to Tuskegee Institute for military pilot training. After receiving his wings as an Air Force Pilot, Mr. Friend was promoted to a Lieutenant and at that time was assigned to the 332nd Fighter Group as a pilot under Col. B.O. Davis, Jr. He was then sent to Schlfridge Air Force Base in Michigan for flight tactical aircraft transition before his combat tour. In 1943, Lieutenant Friend reported to the European Theatre of War as a member of Tuskegee Airmen’s Distinguished 322nd Group, which was a Fighter Pilot Organization. As a skillful pilot of the P-40, P47 and P51 single engine planes, Lieutenant Friend flew as the wing man for the Commander of the Group, Col. B.O. Davis. 

Following the war, Lt. Col. Friend continued a technical career with the Air Force. He worked on major programs including service as Assistant Deputy of Launch Vehicles including Titan, Atlas, Delta, and Space Shuttle. As Foreign Technology Program Director, he monitored and reported upon foreign research and development programs to identify the possible need for systems to offset foreign capabilities posing potential threat to the national security of the U.S. He was also the Director of the Unidentified Aerial Phenomena Program, which investigated cases of the Unidentified Flying Objects brought to the attention of the Air Force. After retiring from the Air Force, Lt. Col. Friend was selected as the Assistant to the President for Fairchild Stratos Companies in Manhattan Beach, California, overseeing the design and production of space products for the space shuttle. In his third career, he is currently the Vice President for the Stanford Mu Corporation in Los Angeles, California, which is a company that produces space components for the International Space Station and other Satellite Systems. 

Also, we may have *Steve Hinton*, *Steven Hinton* and *Johnny Maloney* on the panel also. Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, January 4, 2014 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

A little different this month but it still looks to be an interesting topic to cover. 
Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 30, 2014)

for February

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events

February 01, 2014 Flying History Event - Air Battle Over Rabaul





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the February 1 event is *‘Air Battle Over Rabaul'*, featuring the Douglas SBD Dauntless. *Staff Sergeant Sidney H. Zimman*, USMC, will be our guest speaker during this event, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The SBD Dauntless will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur in the featured aircraft if possible. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win.

*WHO: **Staff Sergeant Sidney H. Zimman, USMC,* will be our guest speaker for this event. On May 18, 1942, Sidney H. Zimman enlisted in the Marine Corps in Detroit, Michigan. Soon after he was sent to San Diego for boot camp. In July 1942, he was sent to Jacksonville, FL for Radio and Gunnery School. He was assigned to the newly formed dive bomber squadron, VMSB-341. Sidney eventually became a Staff Sergeant in the United States Marine Corps and fought in the South Pacific, including the Air Battle over Rabaul. He was an SBD Dauntless dive bomber gunner who flew 40 combat missions. For his service, he was awarded the Air Crewman Wings with 3 stars, WWII Victory Medal, Asian Pacific Theater Medal with 2 stars, American Campaign Medal, Marine Good Conduct Medal, 2 Presidential Unit Citation ribbons, Air Medal with 5 stars, and the Distinguished Flying Cross.

Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*Staff Sergeant Sidney H. Zimman:* 
Archive:





Today:





*WHEN:* Saturday, February 01, 2014 10am–12 noon: Speaker program. Museum doors open at 9:00 am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans.

Planes of Fame Air Museum *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 6, 2014)

for February

A special extra event day for the month of February

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8tYKteYrFs_

```
Standard Definition: http://youtu.be/s8tYKteYrFs
```

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Feb 26, 2014)

for March

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events

March 01, 2014 Flying History Event - Long Range Escort Missions 






*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the *March 1* event is *‘Long Range Escort Missions'*, featuring the *North American P-51 Mustang*. Special speakers *Captain Wayne L. Coleman* and *Raymond Biel* will give the presentation, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The P-51 Mustang will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur in the featured aircraft if possible. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win. 

*WHO:* Special Speakers today are *Captain Wayne L. Coleman* - Joining the service in January 1943, Wayne Coleman was posted to the 82nd Squadron, 78th Fighter Group at Duxford, near Cambridge in July 1944. He flew the first of his 75 combat missions a few days later on August 2nd in P-47s, dive-bombing and strafing in support of the Normandy invasion before converting to P-51s at the end of the year. Wayne shot down three Fw190s in a single mission and later an Me262 jet. He flew continuously until the end of the war; and 

*2nd Lt. Raymond P. Biel* was one of 30 pilots who flew on the atomic bomb missions over Japan. At 92 years young, Ray never dreamed that he would be involved with the 509th Composite Group of the U.S. Air Force in top secret activities. Ray copiloted the B-29 called *‘Full House’* that carried out weather reconnaissance over the targeted cities of Nagasaki and Hiroshima. He co-piloted ‘Full House’ that was to target Kokura, but due to overcast weather conditions, he and his crew flew on to Nagasaki, his B-29 carrying the back-up atomic bomb. On that August day in 1945, he had not realized that his actions had ushered in the nuclear era.

Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, March 1, 2014, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 31, 2014)

for April

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events

April 05, 2014 Flying History Event - Pioneering Aircraft 





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the *April 5* event is *‘Pioneering Aircraft'*, featuring the *Northrop N9MB Flying Wing*. A speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans is featured, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The N9MB will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur in the featured aircraft if possible. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win.

*WHO:* Distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans constitute the presentation panel. Stay tuned for announcement of special speakers. Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, April 05, 2014, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 2, 2014)

for May

*It is airshow weekend!!!*
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTW5sJ6pGVo_[/HTML] on YouTube.

A terrific selection of merchandise will be on sale in the Vendor Marketplace as well as delicious food and beverages. Reserved bleacher seating will be available; look for information under Ticket Information on the FAQ page when available.

*2014 Planes of Fame Air Show Schedule of Events:*
8:00 >> Gates Open >> Static Displays tours of warbirds

9:30-10:30: >> Veterans Panel >> Held at Announcer Stand

11:00-11:20: >> Opening Ceremony >> National Anthem, Multiple Aircraft Fly-Over

11:20-11:30: >> N9MB Flying Wing >> Flight Demonstration by Ron Hackworth

11:30-11:40: >> Rob Harrison Aerobatics >> Aerobatic Performance by the Rob Harrison, “Tumbling Bear” in his Zlin 142c

11:40-12:00: >> Pacific Theater Demonstration >> Two F4Us, F4F, F6F, two B-25s, F8F, P-51, SBD, two TBMs, Val, Zero, FM-2 Wildcat, P-40

12:00-12:15: >> Bremont Horsemen >> Three P-51 Formation Aerobatics

12:15-12:35: >> Lucas Oil Jet Car >> Lucas Oil demonstrates their jet car

*12:35-12:50: >> Intermission* 

12:50-1:20: >> Korean Air Battle Demonstration >> F-86, MIG-15, T-33, P-51, F4U, AD-5, F7F, T-6

1:20-1:40: >> Sean D. Tucker >> Performs Aerobatics in his Team Oracle Challenger II Biplane

1:40-2:00: >> F-22 Raptor >> USAF F-22 Raptor Demonstration Team

2:00-2:15: >> USAF Heritage Flight >> F-22, P-38, P-47 P-51 Formation Fly-bys

2:15-2:25: >> P-47 Flight >> Six P-47s in formational fly-bys

2:25-2:45: >> European Theater Demonstration >> B-17s, P-38, P-51s, P-40s, Spitfires, P-63

2:45-3:00: >> John Collver >> T-6 "War Dog" Aerobatics

3:00-3:15: >> Clay Lacy >> Learjet Aerobatic Demonstration

3:15-3:30: >> Bremont Horsemen >> Three F-86 Aerobatic Team

4:00: >> End of Air Show >> Thank you for coming!

4:35: >> Chino Airport >> Resumes Normal Operations

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there this weekend. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 5, 2014)

for June

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events

June 07, 2014 Flying History Event - Ground Attack





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the *June 7* event is *‘Ground Attack'*, featuring the *Republic P-47 Thunderbolt*. A speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans is featured, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. *Five P-47 pilots from WWII will speak* at this event: *Sandy Ross, Thomas Glenn, Robert Friend, Joe Preston,* and *Martin Engler*. Read more about them below. The P-47 will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur in the featured aircraft if possible. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win.

*WHO:* Lt. Colonel (Ret.) *Sandy Ross* was a Cal Aero Academy student graduate. After pilot training during WW2, Sandy transitioned to the P-47 Thunderbolt fighter at Strother Field, Kansas. Assigned to the European theater of operations, Sandy received orders to train for combat at Atcham Field in Shrewsbury, England. In June of 1944, he was assigned to the 390th Fighter Squadron (366th Fighter Group) stationed at airfield A-70 near Laon-Couvron, France, following the invasion of Normandy. As a P-47 fighter pilot, Sandy Ross is credited with downing two German Fw 190 fighters and completed 51 combat missions. One of those downings saved the life of his wingman (the squadron leader). Sandy was awarded the Distinguished Flying Cross for this victory and for other mission accomplishments. After the war, Sandy left active duty and transitioned to the reserves. He became a helicopter pilot, flying the H-23 Raven, with the Army National Guard and later switched to the Army Reserve. Sandy is a past president of the P-47 Pilots Association.

Captain *Tom Glenn*, USAAF (Ret.) will also be speaking. Tom was a U.S. Army 9th Tactical Air Force Fighter Pilot in World War II. His book, "P-47 Pilots: The Fighter-Bomber Boys", describes his combat experiences during low altitude, perilous, ground attacks on German targets. Tom relates in his book the rough and rugged job of P-47 combat pilots who loved their powerful "Jugs", as they affectionately called their P-47s. As you read his book, you join the Fighter-Bomber Boys as they terrorize the crack German ground troops and battle-wise panzer divisions. Live with a squadron of these glory hungry air warriors who dive into battle at 500 mph with their bombs, and fight at treetop level with their machine guns. Glenn vividly conveys what it was like to fly the magnificent Thunderbolt into combat, and tells how WWIIs maniacal P-47 pilots lived life in the fast lane, on and off duty.

*Robert J. Friend*, Lt. Col. USAF Ret., our third speaker, was born in Columbia, South Carolina in 1920. In 1939, he became a student at Lincoln University in Pennsylvania, where he earned a private pilot certificate in the Civilian Pilot Training Program. In 1942, Mr. Friend joined the Air Force and was sent to Tuskegee Institute for military pilot training.

After receiving his wings as an Air Force Pilot, Mr. Friend was promoted to a Lieutenant and at that time was assigned to the 332nd Fighter Group as a pilot under Col. B.O. Davis, Jr. He was then sent to Schlfridge Air Force Base in Michigan for flight tactical aircraft transition before his combat tour. In 1943, Lieutenant Friend reported to the European Theatre of War as a member of Tuskegee Airmen’s Distinguished 322nd Group, which was a Fighter Pilot Organization. As a skillful pilot of the P47 and P51 single engine planes, Lieutenant Friend flew as the wing man for the Commander of the group, Col. B.O. Davis. Lt. Col. Friend also served as Combat Operations Officer at the Squadron and Group levels. In this capacity he was responsible for planning and organizing the implementation of strategic and tactical air missions for the organization.

Following the war, Lt. Col. Friend continued a technical career with the Air Force. He worked on major programs including service as Assistant Deputy of Launch Vehicles including Titan, Atlas, Delta, and Space Shuttle. As Foreign Technology Program Director, he monitored and reported upon foreign research and development programs to identify the possible need for systems to offset foreign capabilities posing potential threat to the national security of the U.S. He was also the Director of the Unidentified Aerial Phenomena Program, which investigated cases of the Unidentified Flying Objects brought to the attention of the Air Force.

After retiring from the Air Force, Lt. Col. Friend was selected as the Assistant to the President for Fairchild Stratos Companies in Manhattan Beach, California, overseeing the design and production of space products for the space shuttle. In his third career, he is currently the Vice President for the Stanford Mu Corporation in Los Angeles, California, which is a company that produces space components for the International Space Station and other Satellite Systems. Lt. Col. Friend has been a Research and Development Director for over fifty years responsible for formulating, monitoring, evaluating, and controlling programs and projects for scientific and technological application to meet USAF Special Weapons Fire Control Systems and Major Missile Systems strategic and tactical requirements.

Lt. Col. Friend is a master bridge player who is well known and respected nationally, and often competes in national tournaments in his spare time. Lt. Col. Friend resides in Irvine California. He has 8 children and numerous grand, great-grand, great-great grandchildren.

*Martin R. Engler, Jr.*, Lt. USAF (Ret.), enlisted in the U.S. Army Air Corps in March of 1943. Primary and Basic Flight School was had in Ontario, CA, with Advanced Flight School in Phoenix, AZ. In 1944, Martin received his wings and learned to fly P-47s in Wendover, UT. Soon after, he shipped out to Atcham, England, joining the 366th Fighter Group, 391st Fighter Squadron in Lyon, France, quickly moved from there to Belgium. In 1945, he flew P-47s and C-47s while stationed in Munster, Germany.

Martin completed 83 combat missions, being awarded the following: Air Medal with 11 Clusters, Distinguished Flying Cross, Presidential Unit Citation, and Belgian Fourragere.

After the war, Martin married, had four children, studied to become a Mechanical Engineer, went to work for San Diego Gas Electric, elected as a Fellow in the American Society of Mechanical Engineers and left the company as Executive Vice President after 27 years. In 1976, he joined the El Paso LNG Company in Texas, where he manage all the company’s natural gas operations, retiring as Executive Vice President in 1986. His post-retirement passion became restoring antique aircraft.

*Joseph G. Preston*, Lt. USAF (Ret.) enlisted in the Army Air Corp in 1943 after completing 1 1/2 years at Santa Monica Community College. He was first sent to University of Nebraska and then to primary flight training at Thunderbird field in Scotsdale, AZ. then on to Pecos, TX for intermediate training (BT=13). Subsequently, he went back to Luke Field in Phoenix for AT6 P-40 training. Following Phoenix, Joe was ordered to Abilene for P47 training. After completing about a year of that training, he went to Baton Rouge LA, then was sent to England and Cherbrough where he joined the 386 squadron, 365 Fighter Group. After about his 30th mission, Joe's plane was hit by flack and the tail was on fire, but he bellied in and after following a riverbed a couple of miles, he was rescued by some French underground farmers that had observed his plane going down. They led him back to Allied lines. He resumed his missions, but once again was hit by flack and was flying blind because of oil all over him. Once again he bellied in, but this time was captured by the Germans. He was interred in Munich Stalag for about 3 months before being freed by General Patton's Army at the end of the war. There were 30,000 POW's in that one Stalag. Lt. Preston completed 50 ground attack missions in the P-47 Thunderbolt. He will share about his unique European Theatre missions, including his harrowing P.O.W. experience. Joe currently resides in Placentia, CA.

Kevin Thompson (POF Moderator and Aviation Historian) and Edward Maloney (Museum Founder and Curator, and Aviation Historian) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, June 07, 2014, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## Wurger (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 1, 2014)

*I see that I fell a little behind. I am going to catch everything up to December.
Here is what has been happening at the most recent monthly events.*

 for July

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events

July 05, 2014 Flying History Event - Air War Over Vietnam





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the *July 5 *event is *‘Air War Over Vietnam'*, featuring the *Cessna L-19 Bird Dog*. A speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans is featured, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. Our distinguished speakers today are *Chuck Sweeney*, Cdr. U.S.N. (Ret) - Will Discuss his personal account of receiving 3 Distinguished Flying Crosses (DFC’s) in One Week, flying the A4 Skyhawk, and the book “On Heroic Wings” and the DFC Society. *Christina Olds* (biographer and daughter of Gen. Robin Olds) will present: "Fighter Pilot Robin Olds: WWII and Vietnam Triple Ace", the experiences and memoirs of her father. *Paul Reed*, Col. U.S. Army (Ret.) will discuss his flying the OV-1A Mohawk in Vietnam. Christina and Chuck will be signing books after the presentation. The L-19 Bird Dog OV-1 Mohawk will be on display and the L-19 will perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur in the featured aircraft if possible. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win.

*WHO:* *Chuck Sweeney, Cdr. U.S.N. (Ret.)* 




was born in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania and graduated from St.Josephs University. After working for two years in the Defense Industry on the Atomic Powered Bomber at Patuxent River, Maryland he got the urge to fly and Jim Lovell convinced him to become a Navy carrier pilot. Chuck’s first tour was flying S-2E aircraft from the USS Yorktown. He received his MS in Aeronautical Engineering at Monterey, and since they were looking for cannon fodder in Vietnam he transitioned to jets, ultimately flying the A-4F with VA-22 on the USS Bon Homme Richard in the Tonkin Gulf. A shore duty tour with VA-127 was shortened 18 months by a quick reaction (10 day notice) deployment with VA-212 as Executive Officer where he was awarded three DFCs in one week while flying strikes in the A-4F against North Vietnam from the USS Hancock. He ended up with 200 combat missions with his very last mission being a large scale attack against the very heavily defended Than Hoa Bridge which had extracted a heavy toll on aviators.

Retiring in 1980 with over 4500 flight hours (2100 in the trusty A-4) and 757 carrier landings (192 at night), Chuck then spent 24 years in the Defense Industry. He worked mainly on advanced programs including missiles, mission planning and satellite imagery at General Dynamics and BAE Systems and finally retired in 2004.

He joined the DFC Society in 2001 and since then has been deeply involved with various aspects of the organization including President of the San Diego Lindbergh Chapter as well as being on the National Board of Directors for seven years. He has also helped spearhead the Oral History Program, is heavily involved with the DFC Book and Documentary and has been National President of the DFC Society for the past five years. His vision is to expand/improve the Society and to educate the public about the organization and its great members.

Cdr. Sweeney’s presentation will include a short video describing the history of the Distinguished Flying Cross (DFC), which is the highest aviation medal and the fourth highest combat medal awarded by the United States. 




He will also discuss the Distinguished Flying Cross Society followed by a description of a book published by the DFC Society “On Heroic Wings: Stories of the Distinguished Flying Cross” which is available in the Planes of Fame gift shop and will be available for sale/signing after the presentation. President Bush (41) wrote the Foreword and Jim Lovell did the Introduction; both are members of the DFC Society. Thirty-two major accounts and over 180 vignettes are included with the stories predominately told in the first-person words of the recipient based on their oral history interview.


*Christina Olds* 




was born in Manhattan, NY and lived around the world with her USAF fighter pilot father Robin Olds and Hollywood actress mother Ella Raines. Raised mostly in Washington D.C., England and Colorado, she graduated from Vassar College with a BA in English/Creative Writing in 1974 and spent 25 years living in Marin County where she raised her daughter Jennifer Olds Newman (now a costume designer in Los Angeles). In 2001 Christina moved to Colorado to be near her aging father, who had retired in 1973 from the air force as a brigadier general. She worked for Vail Resorts for six years. While caring for her father during his terminal illness in 2007, Christina promised to complete his half-written memoirs from his gathered notes. Robin Olds passed away June 14, 2007. She spent the next two years researching and writing the book, including interviewing veterans who flew with her father in WWI and Vietnam. Fighter Pilot; The Memoirs Of Legendary Ace Robin Olds was published April 13, 2010 by St. Martin's Press and has been heralded as an exceptionally literary and lyrical biography/memoir. 




This is her first book. Christina moved back “home” to California in July 2011, this time choosing Sonoma County over Marin. She currently lives in Healdsburg and is Director of Museum Operations for the Pacific Coast Air Museum at the Charles M. Schulz-Sonoma County Airport. She frequently travels to speak to aviation museums and air shows around the country.

*Paul Reed*, 




Col. U.S. Army (Ret.), was commissioned in the Army from ROTC at Bucknell University in June, 1957 and entered Active Duty in March, 1959. He served as an Army Intelligence Officer from June 1963 until leaving Active Duty in July 1968 and transferring to the Army Reserves. His intelligence specialty was Aerial Surveillance. He became involved in the OV-1 Mohawk program in Oct 1963, when he was assigned to help form the first Mohawk unit in the Republic of Korea. He served as the senior observer until Mar 1964, helping to train several new observers and acting as liaison between the unit and G-2, US Eighth Army in Seoul, Korea. After a brief stateside tour of duty, Col. Reed (then a Captain) was assigned to Viet Nam in Dec 1964. One of his assignments in Viet Nam was to provide the two Mohawk units their missions and to insure accomplishment of said missions. In Nov 64, he returned to the Army Intelligence School, where he taught aerial surveillance subjects until leaving the active forces to join the Reserves. Col Reed was employed by the Central Intelligence Agency from Aug 68 until his retirement in Aug 1991. His principal duties at CIA involved many aspects of aerial recon, including satellite operations and requirements. He retired from the Army Reserves in 1987 as a Colonel.

From 1992 through 1997, Col Reed was the Executive Director of the OV-1 Mohawk Association. He is currently fully retired and lives in Mariposa, Ca. He continues to fly and holds a Commercial Pilots License, with multi-engine and instrument privileges.

Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, July 5, 2014, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 1, 2014)

for August

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events

August 02, 2014 Flying History Event - Korean Air War





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Flying Day. The topic for the August 2 event is *‘Korean Air War'*, featuring the North American F-86 Sabre. The featured speaker is Royce Williams (Captain USN Retired), an F9F Panther pilot during the Korean War, and flew the F-86 after the war as an exchange pilot with the USAF. The F-86 Sabre will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, following the presentation, there will also be a Membership Sponsored raffle flight.

*WHO:* Captain E. Royce Williams had boyhood dreams of becoming a military pilot. In 1943, he enlisted, and he became a naval aviator. Royce became carrier qualified in the F6F Hellcat on the old USS Ranger (CV-4.) He flew the F6F, and later the F4U Corsair and the F8F Bearcat. Royce eventually transitioned to jets, where his first operational deployment was on board the USS Oriskany, flying the F9F-5 Panther.




While deployed in 1952 to Korea with the VF-781, Royce engaged seven Soviet-piloted MiG-15s. It is believed that Royce downed three of the bogies, although official reports credited him with only one. With his Panther badly shot up, Royce limped back to the Oriskany. MiG kills were rare for the Navy in Korea (only 55 aerial victories), and the Panther was generally outclassed by the Mig-15 in most dogfights. Royce retired from the Navy in 1980. He served as an exchange pilot with the USAF flying the F-86 and F-100. He also served as CO, XO and of VF-33 on board the USS Enterprise flying the F8-E Crusader, and later on board the USS America flying the F-4 Phantom 11. Royce's decorations include the Silver Star, the Legion of Merit with Combat "V", the Distinguished Flying Cross, and the Bronze Star Medal.

Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, August 02, 2014, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 1, 2014)

for September

They have one the first Saturday of every month.
Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events

September 06, 2014 Flying History Event - Fork-Tailed Devil





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the *September 6* event is *‘Fork-Tailed Devil'*, featuring the *Lockheed P-38 Lightning*. A speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans is featured, followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. Our distinguished speakers today are *Don Oldis and Lynn Shubert*. The *P-38 Honey Bunny* will be on display. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored *raffle flight will occur in the P-51* Spam Can/Dolly. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win.

*WHO:* *Don A. Oldis, Lt. Col. U.S.A.F. (Ret.)*, 




was a fighter pilot and wing flying safety officer in U.S. Air Force with 30 years of flying experience. Don served in the 11th Air Force, 20th Air Force, and Air National Guard in Iowa, Oklahoma, and California. His active duty dates were November 1942 to September 1946 and April 1951 to December 1952; Reserve dates from 1946 to 1951 and 1952 to 1972. He fought in WWII, Korea, Vietnam (Vietnam as Air Guard Pilot) with campaigns in WWII, Aleutian Islands, Korea (special ops). Don’s citations and awards include the Army Good Conduct, Air Force Good Conduct, Asiatic-Pacific Theater, Korean Theater, Vietnam Theater and National Defense Medals.

During the cold war, Don was one of those American warfighters that had the terrifying responsibility of manning his aircraft, flying to his target and without hesitation, dropping his nuclear weapon. Lt. Col. Oldis was one of these exceptional pilots who had the iron will to execute what amounted to a suicide mission during the cold war, delivering swift and devastating retaliation on enemy forces. It is pilots like Don who provided a vital deterrence to WWIII.

*Lynn Schubert* 




joined the Army Air Force at the beginning of WWII. He trained in Alameda, CA and flew the P-39 AiraCobra (a rotten trainer says Lynn). He was sent to Southern Italy to fly the P-38 Lighting. Lynn was engaged in several dogfights flying with his squadron. On one mission, he lost an engine to enemy fire over Germany and made it back 400 miles to Southern Italy on only one engine and crash landed at the air base and walked away from the wreck.

Lynn was also assigned to recon flying mostly through the nights and all alone checking weather conditions and targets for the next day's bombing runs. He reported directly to the Generals from his P-38 while flying back to base. Lynn is a recipient of the Distinguished Flying Cross Medal.

Lynn returned home after his service in the European Theater and began a career on stage in New York and was in a play with Spencer Tracy. He then came out to California and was in several television shows including Have Gun Will Travel with Richard Boone. He also on Gun Smoke with James Arness to name name a few.

Lynn also had a birthday party with Betty White who was born on the same day as Lynn. Lynn lives in Mission Viejo with his second wife Betty and is currently working on his autobiography.

Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, September 06, 2014, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 1, 2014)

for October

They have one the first Saturday of every month.

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events

October 04, 2014 Flying History Event - Carrier Air War in the Pacific





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the *October 4* event is *‘Carrier Air War in the Pacific'*, featuring the *Grumman TBM Avenger*. We are privileged to have *Thomas M. Cleaver and Michael Criminera* as our speakers. Their presentations will be follow by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The TBM will be on display and is scheduled to perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win.

*WHO:* *Thomas M. Cleaver* 







spent three years in the Navy in naval aviation as an enlisted sailor in the years immediately prior to and during the outbreak of Vietnam. He became a pilot himself in the 1970s, and over the 40 years since has spent quite a bit of time in the air, particularly with airplanes of the Second World War. Thomas has also had the privilege of meeting many of the participants in that WWII, writing about them in Air Enthusiast Quarterly, Air International, Air Force, Aviation History and Flight Journal magazines. Over the past 30 years, I have been involved with the Planes of Fame Air Museum in Chino, California. He became a screenwriter and evolved into non-fiction writing. Thomas will give a presentation about his new book “Fabled Fifteed, the Pacific War Saga of Carrier Air Group 15” followed by signing (only 100 copies available) along with LtCdr Jim Duffy, the last surviving ace of VF-15, who will also sign the books.

*ANNOUNCEMENT: WE REGRET TO ANNOUNCE THAT LT. CDR. JAMES DUFFY WILL NOT BE ABLE TO ATTEND THIS EVENT DUE TO ILLNESS. WE WISH HIM A SPEEDY RECOVERY.*

*Lieutenant Commander James Duffy* USN (Ret.) 




joined the Navy in 1942. Designated a naval aviator he was commissioned in July 1943. Assigned to VF-15, commanded by the Navy’s leading ace David McCampbell, flying the F6F Hellcat, he served aboard the USS Essex from May 1944, scoring his first victory in June. He achieved his fifth and final victory to become an Ace on 5th November 1944 against an Oscar over Luzon. His scores were in the Marianas Turkey Shoot and over Leyte Gulf. James is the last surviving ace of VF-15. He will be co-signing the book “Air Group 15” with Thomas Cleaver after the presentation. 

*Mike Ciminera*, 







Northrop Grumman VP ( ret.) will be speaking about his book “The Aircraft Designers: A Grumman Historical Perspective” highlighting the Grumman Avenger. Mike played an integral role at Grumman and Northrop Grumman for 51 years. Beginning as a college apprentice for Grumman at the age of 17, he became a Vice President managing such areas as Advanced Programs, Systems Group including Electronics, Space and Joint Surveillance Attack Radar Systems (Joint STARS) Divisions, Electronic Systems Division, JPATS (Joint Primary Aircraft Training System) program, F-18 Hornet program, and the Joint STARS program in Lake Charles La. In 2000, he became a Sector Consultant for Northrop Grumman providing technical and program management oversight of many programs including unmanned autonomous systems namely Fire Scout, UCAS, and the X-47B. He continues to consult in aerospace, lecture, write, and serves on other boards namely: Legacy Engineering Advisory Council; Chair of the Advisory Council of the School of Engineering at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute; Advisor - Western Museum of Flight in Torrance, CA; and the COA (Christian Outreach in Action), a non-denominational center in Long Beach, CA that cares for those in need.

Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, October 04, 2014, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 1, 2014)

for November

They have one the first Saturday of every month.

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events

November 01, 2014 Flying History Event - Flying Leathernecks





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event. The topic for the *November 1* event is *‘Flying Leathernecks'*, featuring the *Vought F4U-1A Corsair*. A speaker panel of distinguished aviation experts, historians and veterans is featured (see below), followed by a question answer period and flight demonstration when possible. The F4U will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win.

*WHO:* *Tom McBride (USN Ret.)*, 




a retired WW-2 fighter pilot, enjoyed a remarkable military career flying Corsair fighters from the deck of the aircraft carrier USS Bennington. After the war, Tom remained in the Navy until 1961. He will also be signing his book.

*Colonel Richard Watson (USMC Ret.)*




Joined the Civilian Pilot Training Program in 1943 with a desire to fly. He attended Naval flight school at El Toro Marine Base in Southern California, and flew missions in Corsairs in the Marshall Islands and Okinawa, Japan, and survived a kamikaze attack. Richard also flew missions in the Korean War, flying ground support. Richard retired from the USMC in 1972.

*Tom Cleaver* 




will have copies of his book, "Fabled Fifteen: The Pacific War Saga of Carrier Air Group 15" for sale at the event. The books are all signed by Jim Duffy of VF-15, the last living ace to have scored at the Marianas Turkey Shoot and the Battles of Leyte Gulf, two of the greatest naval battles in history. Books are $35, cash only please.

*1st Lt. George T. Lovelace (USMC Ret.)*




flew F4U Corsairs during WWII a Silver Star for conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity as pilot of an artillery spotting plane in Marine Observation Squadron One (VMO-1) during action against enemy Japanese forces on Guam, Marianas Islands, August 6, 1944. Flying twelve miles behind the Japanese lines in an unarmed an unarmored aircraft. Lt. Lovelace located an enemy concentration and, dropping to an altitude of seventy-five feet, determined the presence of seventy-five trucks, three tanks and numerous troops. Defying intense ground file, he continued to fly over the area until artillery file could be directed on the target.

*SSGT Steve Smith (USMC Ret.)*




enlisted in the Marine Corps in 1979 and retired as Staff Sergeant Motor Transport Operator/Motor Transport Chief in 199. He was stationed at Camp Pendleton, the 9th Marine Corps District HQ, Kansas City, MO. He served two tours: in Okinawa and MCAS El Toro. Steve was assistant curator at the Flying Leatherneck Aviation Museum from 1999-2008. Currently, Steve is the Curator of the Flying Leatherneck Aviation Museum based at MCAS Miramar in San Diego, CA.

Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, November 01, 2014, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 1, 2014)

for December

They have one the first Saturday of every month.

Planes of Fame Events Calendar: PLANES OF FAME - Events Calendar
2014 Schedule of Events: PLANES OF FAME - 2014 Schedule of Events

December 06, 2014 Flying History Event - Japanese Aircraft of WWII





*WHAT:* Open to the public, Planes of Fame Air Museum (Chino, CA) presents its monthly Living History Event.




The topic for the *December 6* event is *‘Japanese Aircraft of WWII'*, featuring the* Japanese Imperial Navy Aichi D3A "Val" (Tora, Tora, Tora movie replica)* and the *Yokosuka Suiseu D4Y3 (Judy) Model 43*. Dan King will be our speaker, author of the Last Zero Fighter and A Tomb Called Iwo Jima. The Val will be on display and perform a flight demonstration. At 12:00 noon, the Membership Sponsored raffle flight will occur in a designated aircraft. Become a member to enter the raffle. All members are eligible to enter the raffle, but you must be present to win.

*WHO:* *Dan King* 




is our featured speaker and noted author who will be talking to us about firsthand accounts from Japanese WWII soldiers, sailors and pilots who fought in the battle for Iwo Jima and survived. Some were evacuated before the Marines landed and others were taken as Prisoners-of-War. The Japanese army and navy combatants are given a voice to share their experiences in the battle that coined the phrase, "Uncommon valor was a common virtue." There are dozens of new, fresh photos in the book. Dan will later be signing his books. This topic eminates from his book *"A Tomb Called Iwo Jima"* (see his book at Amazon. Also Dan has a Facebook page about this book.






Dan is a WWII Pacific war historian who reads, writes and speaks Japanese. After earning his degree in Japanese language he spent 15 years working for Toyota, 10 years of which were in Japan which provided him a valuable and rare look into a world often closed to outsiders.

After returning to the US he worked on several dozen movies and historical documentaries as a technical advisor, historical language consultant and re-enactment coordinator. His passion for the subject of the war in the Pacific has led him to seek out over 250 Japanese WWII veterans and personally interview 97 of them, in their own language. He has also been interviewed on several radio programs and has spoken to hundreds of people about Japanese aviation. His 2nd book *"The Last Zero Fighter"* is available on Amazon and Kindle.

His original research with WWII Japanese Army Navy veterans has inspired him to travel to the far-flung battlefields of the Pacific to study firsthand the localities in which the battles occurred giving him a unique boots-on-the-ground perspective. Learn more about his travels to Iwo Jima, Guam, Okinawa, Guadalcanal, Wake Island, Midway and others on the WWII page.

He is experienced in Japanese culture, translation interpretation and is available for projects, meetings, and travel. Dan’s expertise is provided through: Japanese-English Translation, Interpretation, Cultural Consulting, Historical Consulting, Japanese Military Technical Consulting, Voice over, ADR (SAG), and SAG since 2001. View his website at www.historicalconsulting.com.

Kevin Thompson (_POF Moderator and Aviation Historian_) and Edward Maloney (_Museum Founder Curator, and Aviation Historian_) moderate and join in the presentation.

*WHEN:* Saturday, December 06, 2014, 10am–12 noon: Speaker program flight demonstration. Museum doors open at 9:00am.

*WHERE:* Planes of Fame Air Museum
7000 Merrill Avenue #17
Chino, CA 91710

*WHY:* It is the Mission of Planes of Fame Air Museum to *preserve* aviation history, *inspire* interest in aviation, *educate* the public, and *honor* aviation pioneers and veterans. The Museum sponsors regular events in the form of inspirational experiences, educational presentations, flight demonstrations, and airshows in fulfillment of this mission.

Planes of Fame Air Museum, *‘Where Warbirds Fly and Aviation History Lives’*

----------------------------------------------------------------

Hope to see you there on Saturday. 


Wheels


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 2, 2014)

摺鉢山の陰で = Behind Mt. Suribachi

So gorgeous event, Wheels


----------



## Hiromachi (Dec 2, 2014)

I know Dan. And his books. Read the first one, absolutely fascinating stories of pilots like Haruo Yoshino, Tomokazu Kasai, Toshimitsu or Imaizumi. Something rare this days. Personally I can recommend it to anyone 

And for the event, I wish I could cross the Atlantic for one day, visit musuem and come back next day. But that would not be possible in any nearest future. I hope some of the speeches will be recorded, as something like that rarely happens.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 11, 2014)

Shinpachi said:


> 摺鉢山の陰で = Behind Mt. Suribachi
> 
> So gorgeous event, Wheels


Thanks Shinpachi. I wondered what the Japanese writing on the book meant. 


Wheels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

